# Info for starting a Charity Competition in Michigan



## brewjester (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi guys,
My name is Jeremy and I'm pretty new to competition BBQ and the like.  Just got my first WSM smoker last October. The past 2 years my dad has  ran a Praise concert bringing in several local Christian artists and 1  head-liner. We were talking about raising money for Simpson Park, where it's held. 

My idea was to have a BBQ competition and let the participants vend  their food and split some of the money with the park. There would also  be a People Choice champion possibly too, among the vendors. I'm looking  for help and information about how to hold and run a comp, how to  advertise, and how to recruit competitors. It's open competition to  anyone who wants to enter. My goal is to do this every year at the Romeo  Peach Festival Labor Day weekend. 

Any information or support would be greatly appreciated. 
Please email me at welovedante@comcast.net if interested or can offer any help. 

Thanks so much again for any help. Take care and God bless.

Jeremy Sherman


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 4, 2012)

Somebody needs to scheck this young man out if he aint a huckster steer him over to IBCA Lynn or LSBS. I would do it but I aint sure where I put my email gizmo. Thanks.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 5, 2012)

This gentleman also sent a message to our Association's website asking the same question. The festival he speaks of is real and I'm sure he is looking for some real help. We referred him to our events committee and he is talking to them.

Not everyone is a huckster and out looking to make a buck off of this forum.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2012)

Well said Bruce!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok well if your sure he's Ok I can tell him how to do it without having to bother them busy folks. Put mo money into the po box etc. Let me know.


----------



## brewjester (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Bruce. I'm just information hunting about trying to start a competition or a BBQ fund raiser using some vendors. I think using vendors might be easier, but thinking about doing a rib cook-off to get my feet wet. I have to talk to the Romeo Peach Festival committee to see if anything like that is even possible. I wanna help my dad raise money for Simpson Park in Romeo Michigan, which is a Christian campground site who needs some financial support. My dad has put on some praise and worship concerts there in the past few years, so I said that I wanted to help him raise money doing BBQ. Any information is greatly appreciated. Thanks to all for looking.

Jeremy


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 7, 2012)

Have you checked with the health nazis on this deal? They can often be a deal killer on these type of grandiose schemes. For example in Foat Wuth..each of the vendors would need to be working of a licensed commercial commisary and the roach coaches be sanitary etc. There is some ways to work around it in conjunction with temporary permits near major holidays etc..but just no telling what you are facing on the deal. Making it hard to say. You may have some built in liberties due to the church sponsorship especially if yall have a commercial type kitchen.  I you want a DIY bbq cookoff..its real smart thinking to do ribs only.  Now chili cookoffs are no brainer. Much easier to get off the ground. All you need is a place. Now this aint the yankme stuff with kidney beans and noodleos in it..lol. But it could got that way I guess. Kindly keeps us posted.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 9, 2012)

BW....always wanted to ask after all these years.
Does it hurt your fingers? Typing and all? 
I'll bet you have one of those old school 'Dicktionaries' next to that brand new 'puter?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 10, 2012)

Mainly afflicts the wrists..corporal tunnel syndrome etc. Hoping Prez
Obamie send me a disability check someday.  You think he might? Thanks.


----------

